# trail cam pictures



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

put my trail cams back up after the week long gun season , and then went back out thursday to take them back down before the weekend gun season, anyways i had alot of pics , 9 different bucks mostly lil 6 and 8 pointers but did get a few good pics!!! also had alot of them fighting still. ne one else getn any good pics , lets see um lol


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

:!:!:!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry guys i couldnt figure out how to make them bigger , i sure hope that 12 made it threw the lead that was flying sunday, i decided to stop driveing with a few friends and just sit till dark, long story short not to far from me sounded like maybe just across the street, guns started roaring , i mean you could tell the deer musta ben on the move cuz there was 14 shots in about 2 minutes, the shots just kept getn closer , i kept thinkn man at any minute the deer are gonna come bustn down threw here , but never seen a damn thing , oh well thats hunting i guess , gotta love wayne national lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow those are some nice bucks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pic's. Love that one with the forked brow tines. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet pic's, good luck out there.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

what do you guys think the buck with the split brows will score ???


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

He will score over 160 for sure. Tough to tell through. He does not look too old so he has a lot of potential!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome beasts of beauty.Anyone would love a shot at those


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That one with the split brows is one fine buck...Wait till next year...He will be the one to be looking for...Nice Pics.....JIM....CL....:!


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

if the one with split brow tines comes in bow range im gonna take um, but as for the others i hope they make it threw to next year , ive got pics of 21 different bucks ( 3 cameras) 5 of witch are dead for sure , and a couple others that i havent goten ne pictures of in a while,2 of these cameras are on public (wayne national ) other on 11 acreas public butting up to it . so it gets alot of pressure during gun and smokepole season, three 18 inch wide deer have ben killed close bye(2 ten points , and one 8 point, also a 16 inch wide 8 point and a lil 4 point just in the last month,


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If given the opportunity he wouldn't make it until next year to find out. He is a awesome buck right now no matter what his final score would end up being 

Getting him on pics and getting an opportunity at a shot are two very different challenges. If he provided an opportunity this year I wouldn't hesitate for a second, it may be the only opportunity over his lifetime


----------

